

The real money (~$0.0005) advertisers pay for your private data (info leak) - larqu
http://yourvalue.inrialpes.fr/
Courtesy advertisers, also please see the comment.
======
larqu
We have a project:
[https://team.inria.fr/privatics/yourvalue/](https://team.inria.fr/privatics/yourvalue/)

So the thing is, information leak allows us to discover the actual value of
private data... It's from advertiser's perspectives, so this is the actual
value they assign us... The information leak is likely fixed really soon so we
must try to analyze it as soon as possible. For this we must have real users.
We have FF and Chrome extensions so if you can, please disseminate and perhaps
help. This is our only chance at taking a glimpse into that field. Once they
fix the info leak the gate is closed.

Technical/research paper on the analysis is following shortly, btw.

We also tried here, but apparently was not relevant (but has a description ;-)
): [http://slashdot.org/submission/3014643/researchers-
divulge-t...](http://slashdot.org/submission/3014643/researchers-divulge-the-
price-of-personal-data)

